
Bypass Linux Disk Encryption Auth by Pressing the Enter Key for 70 Seconds - Ianvdl
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/you-can-bypass-linux-disk-encryption-authentication-by-pressing-the-enter-key-for-70-seconds/
======
sigio
Yeah... so you already have physical access... then there are 10+ other ways
to bypass this authentication.

\- Get the disks from the machine \- Interrupt grub (if it doesn't have a
password) \- Boot from USB or ISO \- etc...

~~~
lnx01
It's remote exploitable too.

~~~
sigio
Well... remote... you still need access to the USB ports... so that's
physical/local access to me.

